# .jar Datei zu eclipse importieren



## kokoroko (26. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem: Ich habe ein ganzes projekt als .jar datei geschickt bekommen und moechte sie in eclipse importieren um dort auch als Projekt zu benutzen. Ich muss an dem Projekt weiter arbeiten, klasse benutzen und erweitern. 
Ich habe im eclipse ein neues Projekt angelegt und die .jar datei importiert aber nicht direkt in src ordner. Jedesmal, wenn ich eine Klasse oeffnen will erscheint diese Meldung:

Class File Editor

Source not found

Change Attached Source

Vielleicht  kann mir jemand  helfen die sache richtig hinzubekommen.


Danke!


----------



## HaBaLeS (27. Mrz 2007)

Schau mal in das Jar, ob da die Sourcen mit drin sind, entpack sie und arbeite dann mit den sources. Wenn du keine Sourcen hast kannste an diesem Code auch nichts verändern. Die Klassen benutzen und davon ableiten geht natürlich.

Wenn du das Jar als Bibliothek verwenden willst, und nur mal einen Blick in den sourcecode werfen willst, nimm das JavaDecimpiler Plugin JODE.


----------



## platon (4. Apr 2007)

Wie entpacke ich die Sourcen unter Eclipse?

Danke


----------



## Zed (5. Apr 2007)

Mit winrar kannst du *.jar entpacken


----------

